# Sunset landscape



## willis (May 9, 2013)

Hello CR!

Here is my latest work, feedback would be nice!

Shot with 7D - 17mm - F/8 - ISO 400 - 1/20 sec


----------



## JBeckwith (May 13, 2013)

Nice!

Would've looked really great with a longer exposure.


----------



## polarhannes (May 13, 2013)

I really like the composition and colors!
I personally think the image could be a bit sharper, but I still like it very much.


----------



## Menace (May 14, 2013)

Nice image


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 14, 2013)

Great composition. The rock makes the image.


----------



## pierceography (May 14, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Great composition. The rock makes the image.



Agreed. The rocks and the silky look of the water really make the picture.

I also agree with JBeckwith, a longer exposure to soften the water might have also looked real nice. But that certainly doesn't take away from the photo you got.


----------



## Aswah (May 14, 2013)

i love sunsets here is one from Roan Mountain in TN when I was thru hiking the Appalachian Trail in 2000


----------



## Hardwire (May 14, 2013)

He tentatively puts up his first photo for critique while hiding behind the sofa


----------



## jimjamesjimmy (May 14, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> I really like the composition and colors!
> I personally think the image could be a bit sharper, but I still like it very much.



i dont even see sharper than this image??


----------



## Aswah (May 14, 2013)

another one from thru hiking the Appalachian Trail in 2004... this is in Virginia...


----------



## dawgfanjeff (May 14, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Great composition. The rock makes the image.
> ...



Love the colors, too. I generally prefer to be looking UP at a landscape, rather than down; I would have put the horizon on the bottom third and included the sky instead of the rocks. Actually, truth be told-I would have done both, then spent 20 mins arguing with myself later about which one I preferred


----------



## FunPhotons (May 14, 2013)

I think it's perfect. I'm not fond of those overly misted out Big Stopper shots (even though I have a Big Stopper)


----------



## Jules (May 15, 2013)

Maybe a bit boring without too many items in the shot, but it was just us, the Rio, and the jungle in the back, on that evening in the Tigre Delta coming back to Buenos Aires ... i like the colors as if the sky was on fire (no touching it, it is straight out of the camera) and the quietness feeling of the small waves on the water ...



Paysages_Sunset_Tigre-Delta-Argentina_2009-04-09 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (May 15, 2013)

Jules said:


> Maybe a bit boring without too many items in the shot, but it was just us, the Rio, and the jungle in the back, on that evening in the Tigre Delta coming back to Buenos Aires ... i like the colors as if the sky was on fire (no touching it, it is straight out of the camera) and the quietness feeling of the small waves on the water ...
> 
> 
> 
> Paysages_Sunset_Tigre-Delta-Argentina_2009-04-09 par Julian_salsa, sur Flickr



Wow! Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Don Haines (May 15, 2013)

The backyard last fall.... The sky looked like it was on fire!


----------



## Don Haines (May 15, 2013)

Another sunset on the Ottawa River, Canada. Shot from the canoe one evening last year as I was paddling home.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 15, 2013)

Hardwire said:


> He tentatively puts up his first photo for critique while hiding behind the sofa


Don't worry about it, people are normally very nice and any critique is mostly very constructive. I myself is no expert, but I really like the colours in this one.

thanks
J


----------



## Nathaniel Weir (May 15, 2013)

I took an excursion down to the Anza Borrego State Park, California's largest state park, in hopes of capturing the Anza Borrego Badlands bathed in a warm hue of sunset light coupled with a striking sky. When I had finally reached my destination, Font’s Point, my whole body was freezing, the incoming winter front had brought cold temperatures as well as gusty winds from Alaska. However, I reminded myself that if I wanted to capture the image I pre-visualized in my mind, I would have to endure the harsh conditions. In the end, I got what I came for.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 15, 2013)

willis said:


> Hello CR!
> 
> Here is my latest work, feedback would be nice!
> 
> Shot with 7D - 17mm - F/8 - ISO 400 - 1/20 sec


Beautiful image ... I would leave the image the way you captured it ... perfect!


----------



## killswitch (May 15, 2013)

This was a handheld shot, using the Canon 60D and one of my all time favorite lens the Tokina 11-16 f2.8. I forgot the name of the vista point, but its from the Lake Tahoe trip last year.




As We Go Down by Dhanad Islam, on Flickr


----------



## Frodo (May 15, 2013)

Sunset tonight down on the beach below our house.
5DII, Samyang 14mm 2.8, 1/60 f8 ISO 400. Graduated filter in LR 4 darkening the sky above the horizon. Added vibrance and clarity but no added saturation. The white speck in the sky halfway above the island is the crescent Moon.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 15, 2013)

killswitch said:


> This was a handheld shot, using the Canon 60D and one of my all time favorite lens the Tokina 11-16 f2.8. I forgot the name of the vista point, but its from the Lake Tahoe trip last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this shot.


----------



## Don Haines (May 15, 2013)

willis said:


> Hello CR!
> 
> Here is my latest work, feedback would be nice!
> 
> Shot with 7D - 17mm - F/8 - ISO 400 - 1/20 sec


Where so many would have gone out to the end of the deck to take an unobstructed picture, you found interesting rocks along the shore and included the deck. Nice composition. I like the picture!


----------



## willis (May 15, 2013)

JBeckwith said:


> Nice!
> 
> Would've looked really great with a longer exposure.


Yeah, I agree with you but didn't had my ND w/ me :-\ Actually I didn't have anything else than camera with me at that evening, just took it with me when I left to outside to take fresh air, walk and relax.


polarhannes said:


> I really like the composition and colors!
> I personally think the image could be a bit sharper, but I still like it very much.


It could have been bit sharper at trees but EF-S 17-55 ain't the sharpest lens out there. But the main subject was sunset and cast from the sun to that rock.


----------



## niteclicks (May 16, 2013)

Trying out the Rokinon 14mm.


----------



## Dkocher (May 31, 2013)




----------



## dbuono1865 (May 31, 2013)

Here is one that I took outside of Granbury, Texas.


----------



## willis (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello once again!

My latest work from couple days ago!
EOS 7D - 17-55 F/2.8
Shot with:
- 17mm
- F/8
- 1/25th
- ISO 100

Have a nice day!


----------



## matukas (Jun 17, 2013)

Canon TS-E 24 v2
3 image photomerge in Photoshop. Shifts: max left-center-max right.
Was pretty cold.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 17, 2013)

willis said:


> Hello once again!
> 
> My latest work from couple days ago!
> EOS 7D - 17-55 F/2.8
> ...



Just fantastic (irrespective of my next sentence). I am wondering how you achieved the balance of exposure in the foreground and background. If it is not bracketed and stacked - then I am just spellbound.


----------



## willis (Jun 18, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> Just fantastic (irrespective of my next sentence). I am wondering how you achieved the balance of exposure in the foreground and background. If it is not bracketed and stacked - then I am just spellbound.


Just one shot 
Shot with RAW and edited in Lightroom w/ basic adjust highlights down and shadows up and then adjust whites and blacks, let the screenshot tell rest of it:


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Willis, thanks for sharing your LR development process..... as I said just too good.


----------



## rpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Here are a couple of sunset shots taken at Newport Coast. I wish there had been some high clouds...


----------



## rpt (Jun 25, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> sunset 5 min ago, iPhone 4s


Great picture Michael! Great sunset colours.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> sunset 5 min ago, iPhone 4s



Lovely sky. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 25, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> sunset 5 min ago, iPhone 4s



I smile when I see someone with an iPhone take better pictures than others with "fancy cameras".... Skill and a crappy tool trumps no skill and an expensive tool. Nice shot!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunset 15 minutes ago on the Ottawa river...


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> ankorwatt said:
> 
> 
> > sunset 5 min ago, iPhone 4s
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Sunset 15 minutes ago on the Ottawa river...



Very serene and beautiful. I like the color tone. Great job Don.


----------



## arioch82 (Jun 25, 2013)

shot at King's Canyon National Forest, the camera started giving me error 20 on the first day and this is one of the few pictures i've been able to take T_T


----------



## willis (Jun 27, 2013)

Evening shot what I've been looking for to get couple times this week already, but weather haven't allow me to get it, but finally yesterday got lucky 8)
Also you can check my photos at 500px: http://500px.com/photo/38777116

- 17mm - F/9 - 1/30 - ISO 100 -
Enjoy!


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome. I love the sky and its reflexion in the water.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jun 27, 2013)

I love sunsets and have been working on shooting portraits with sunsets... here are a few!

the last one is actually done self portrait style using the good old intervelometer


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 27, 2013)

Sun rises


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 27, 2013)

Well this is a Sunset Cityscape really, or an Airportscape. 

Anyway it's from our trip to the States. More to follow.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 27, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Well this is a Sunset Cityscape really, or an Airportscape.
> 
> Anyway it's from our trip to the States. More to follow.


Magic!


----------



## rpt (Jun 27, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is a Sunset Cityscape really, or an Airportscape.
> ...


Yup! Sporgon is a wizard! This forum has so many wizards it has helped me grow.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 27, 2013)

Quick snap:


----------



## willis (Jun 27, 2013)

Many many great photo ideas have been to came mind by checking CR, I would love to get nice wide panoramic sunset shot but sadly living in middle of the forest... it makes things a bit more harder to achieve. Amazing shots, especially Sporgon's THAT is just so amazing!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 28, 2013)

rpt said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


 I very much agree with you there. It constantly keeps me trying harder with people like Sporgon and others setting the bar.


----------



## samsettle (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is a shot from a recent lake trip...


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 28, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Well this is a Sunset Cityscape really, or an Airportscape.
> 
> Anyway it's from our trip to the States. More to follow.



Very nice image!


----------



## wearle (Jun 28, 2013)

Cabbage Hill sunset from the westbound I-84 scenic overlook in northeast Oregon.

Wade


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 28, 2013)

wearle said:


> Cabbage Hill sunset from the westbound I-84 scenic overlook in northeast Oregon.
> 
> Wade



Very good, you avoided the sun being too blown out, and got a terrific color saturation without the blues going too "deep aqua". Very nice shot!


----------



## scarey83 (Jun 28, 2013)

Not strictly landscapes but still sunsets 

My brother's wedding:



IM133096.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr




IM133130.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr

Starlings over Aberystwyth Pier



IM132753.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr


----------



## zatomas (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Just a couple of sunset photos taken on in Blouberg beach in Cape Town.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2013)

samsettle said:


> Here is a shot from a recent lake trip...



Very nice one. I like the light and the little flair at the bottom of the sun. 

...and welcome to cr.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2013)

wearle said:


> Cabbage Hill sunset from the westbound I-84 scenic overlook in northeast Oregon.
> 
> Wade



Beautiful sky. Nicely done Wade.


----------



## samsettle (Jun 29, 2013)

Click said:


> samsettle said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a shot from a recent lake trip...
> ...



Thanks... long time lurker, finally got off the fence.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 29, 2013)

zatomas said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just a couple of sunset photos taken on in Blouberg beach in Cape Town.



Cape Town South Africa? Very cool!


----------



## zatomas (Jun 29, 2013)

[Cape Town South Africa? Very cool!]
Thanks CarlTN. 
Yes Cape Town, South Africa, up the west coast about 30min north. Unfortunately Table mountain catches the setting sunlight and I was shooting silhouettes.
Cheers
Tomas


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 29, 2013)

zatomas said:


> [Cape Town South Africa? Very cool!]
> Thanks CarlTN.
> Yes Cape Town, South Africa, up the west coast about 30min north. Unfortunately Table mountain catches the setting sunlight and I was shooting silhouettes.
> Cheers
> Tomas



Fantastic. Please shoot lots more of the scenery! I've been watching a tv show lately on cinemax which I believe is mostly shot in or around Cape Town...and much of the plot is set there..."Strike Back". Produced by British Sky channel or some such.

Carl


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 29, 2013)

Midway Geyser Basin, Yellowstone National Park

6D, 24-105L, 1/4 second, f/11, ISO 100.


----------



## yellowkamper (Jun 29, 2013)

pictures taken on the North Kent coast


----------



## yellowkamper (Jun 29, 2013)

Whitstable uk


----------



## tpatana (Jun 30, 2013)

Thursday near Tacoma WA. Surprisingly little adjustments done, the sky was really on fire.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 30, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Thursday near Tacoma WA. Surprisingly little adjustments done, the sky was really on fire.



Very nice! You set fire to the rain


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Thursday near Tacoma WA. Surprisingly little adjustments done, the sky was really on fire.




Awesome. Beautiful sky.


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2013)

So I had the good fortune to be around to see and capture this sight. Sometimes the heavens open up and you can see the light!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Thursday near Tacoma WA. Surprisingly little adjustments done, the sky was really on fire.


Stunning!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

yellowkamper said:


> pictures taken on the North Kent coast


Very nice!


----------



## TeenTog (Jul 11, 2013)

Not exactly a landscape...... well, I'm not entirely sure what to call it but in involves a sunset! Taken in Gen Arbor, MI last summer


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Well this is a Sunset Cityscape really, or an Airportscape.
> 
> Anyway it's from our trip to the States. More to follow.


Fantastic image Sporgon! I really like this, it's a great composition and that 24-105mm is really showing it's "colors"! ;D Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rpt (Jul 12, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Well this is a Sunset Cityscape really, or an Airportscape.
> 
> Anyway it's from our trip to the States. More to follow.


Was this shot from the Radisson at LAX?


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

TeenTog said:


> Not exactly a landscape...... well, I'm not entirely sure what to call it but in involves a sunset! Taken in Gen Arbor, MI last summer


Very nice!


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 20, 2013)

yellowkamper said:


> pictures taken on the North Kent coast



Nice, did you use a ND grad filter on the lens?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 31, 2013)

a really nasty storm coming in at sunset.

This is 10 pictures stitched together.... the original is over 100 megapixels and about 150 degrees view side to side and about 90 degrees vertical...


----------



## rpt (Jul 31, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> a really nasty storm coming in at sunset.
> 
> This is 10 pictures stitched together.... the original is over 100 megapixels and about 150 degrees view side to side and about 90 degrees vertical...


Lovely!

So was that in two rows? Were they taken in landscape or portrait orientation? Did you use a tripod? What lens?

Sorry, many questions


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 31, 2013)

rpt said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > a really nasty storm coming in at sunset.
> ...


two rows, shot in portrait, handheld with a 60D and an 18-200 lens set at 18mm.... and in a hurry because 30 seconds later it started raining HARD!


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> a really nasty storm coming in at sunset.
> 
> This is 10 pictures stitched together.... the original is over 100 megapixels and about 150 degrees view side to side and about 90 degrees vertical...



I love the light in that picture, the contrast of the sun and the dark clouds. Very nice!


----------



## rpt (Jul 31, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


You should have a copyright notice on that one!


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Here's a Sunset taken recently at the sea house at St-Fabien-sur-mer near Rimouski in the province of Québec , Canada. My wife is laying on the tree.







1DX - 24-105 F4 - vari n duo filter

Visit my gallery: http://www.pbase.com/pbon

P. Bonenfant


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's a Sunset taken recently at the sea house at St-Fabien-sur-mer near Rimouski in the province of Québec , Canada. My wife is laying on the tree.
> 
> ...


Nice shot!


----------



## JClark (Aug 4, 2013)

Love the CR site and love seeing everyone's work. Been lurking forever and decided to step up!


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2013)

JClark said:


> Love the CR site and love seeing everyone's work. Been lurking forever and decided to step up!


Lovely picture! Perfect caption! Welcome to cr.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2013)

JClark said:


> Love the CR site and love seeing everyone's work. Been lurking forever and decided to step up!




Simply beautiful. Welcome to cr


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

JClark said:


> Love the CR site and love seeing everyone's work. Been lurking forever and decided to step up!



Gorgeous. Love the colors and the silhouette. Where was that taken? Welcome to CR


----------



## ERHP (Aug 4, 2013)

@Don Haines - Your ten shot looks pretty awesome. Would love to see it full sized.

In the winter we get some fairly awesome sunsets but they are hit or miss. This last December I left work and drove down the road to the State Beach to get some shots of the sunset. A pair of guys kite surfing seemed to have an uncanny knack of being in the way that I just incorporated them into the shot.


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 4, 2013)

...a few from our recent trip...


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Aug 4, 2013)

I quite like this picture of a landscape I took today whilst on the way home. 

The iPhone 5 has better quality than I expected, but I only enjoy taking landscapes with this. Selfies and all that other junk don't really come out as nice as a sunset or sunrise. 
But this sunset from my iPhone came out decently 

Data from the photo:
iPhone 5
f/2.4
1/236
ISO 50
4mm


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> @Don Haines - Your ten shot looks pretty awesome. Would love to see it full sized.
> 
> In the winter we get some fairly awesome sunsets but they are hit or miss. This last December I left work and drove down the road to the State Beach to get some shots of the sunset. A pair of guys kite surfing seemed to have an uncanny knack of being in the way that I just incorporated them into the shot.


Perfect one thirds! I love the colours too.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > @Don Haines - Your ten shot looks pretty awesome. Would love to see it full sized.
> ...



+1...very beautiful.


----------



## wopbv4 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sculpture at the beach


----------



## shutterwideshut (Aug 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...



Pretty awesome, indeed!


----------



## shutterwideshut (Aug 4, 2013)

Sharing some of my own sunset shots:

*Almost but not quite... A sunset after the rain...*
iPhone 4




Almost but not quite... A sunset after the rain... by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*A Last Minute Sunset*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Singh Ray 0.9 Reverse ND Grad Filter ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer ı 24mm ı 1/4s ı f/5.6 ı ISO 1600




A Last Minute Sunset by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> @Don Haines - Your ten shot looks pretty awesome. Would love to see it full sized.
> 
> In the winter we get some fairly awesome sunsets but they are hit or miss. This last December I left work and drove down the road to the State Beach to get some shots of the sunset. A pair of guys kite surfing seemed to have an uncanny knack of being in the way that I just incorporated them into the shot.




Beautiful shot ERHP. Nicely done.


----------



## Vern (Aug 4, 2013)

Canyonlands, Needles District, Chesler Park campsite sunset view. 5DMKII, HDR, 70-200 2.8II at 70mm, f9


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Aug 4, 2013)

A few from Outer Banks...hard to pick just three.



Sedona takes in the sunset by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2013)

Sun Rise/ Sun Set around the world :

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/9888


----------



## JClark (Aug 5, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> JClark said:
> 
> 
> > Love the CR site and love seeing everyone's work. Been lurking forever and decided to step up!
> ...



Thanks for the compliment and the welcome (and thanks to everyone else as well!)

This was shot in Kauai'i not far from Poipu.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2013)

Vern said:


> Canyonlands, Needles District, Chesler Park campsite sunset view. 5DMKII, HDR, 70-200 2.8II at 70mm, f9




I love your shot Vern. Nicely done.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 5, 2013)

If we're into sunset skies here's one shot yesterday.


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> If we're into sunset skies here's one shot yesterday.


We're into them~ Nice One Sporg... I like the color reflecting off the clouds and the dark contrasty clouds are excellent in the composition also!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 5, 2013)

JClark said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > JClark said:
> ...


Beautiful and welcome to the forum! Glad you stepped in!


----------



## willis (Sep 30, 2013)

Howdy!
Haven't been online for ages. Been a bit busy last couple months but here is something! 8)

EOS 7D - ISO 100 - 1/40 - F/9 - 17mm
Summer season have come to end here in Northern Europe now so here is my last work from the summer, Enjoy!

- http://500px.com/photo/47778232 -


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 30, 2013)

An "oldie" from 2010 ... Canon EOS 30D with EF 24mm f/2.8 lens.


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 30, 2013)

And one from the other day ... Canon EOS 30D with EF 70-200mm f/4L USM lens.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 30, 2013)

Originally posted this as another thread as a joke with another member, but it makes an interesting 'sunset landscape'.

This is Drax Power Station in Yorkshire, England and is coal fired. It has been sited by the Norwegians as responsible for the acid rain falling in Norway. I believe they are using a cleaner fuel now.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Originally posted this as another thread as a joke with another member, but it makes an interesting 'sunset landscape'.
> 
> This is Drax Power Station in Yorkshire, England and is coal fired. It has been sited by the Norwegians as responsible for the acid rain falling in Norway. I believe they are using a cleaner fuel now.


I think that it's interesting that it is within eye-shot of the other power station deeper into the depth of field!


----------



## rpt (Oct 1, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted this as another thread as a joke with another member, but it makes an interesting 'sunset landscape'.
> ...


That is what I noticed last night but was too sleepy to post. I am sure he did it by design. Sporgon's framing is always excellent! If it were me I would have discovered the second power plant during PP


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Agreed! Sporgon does have a tendency to lean toward very fine composition!


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 1, 2013)

Shot this a couple years ago with a mysterious compact camera.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 1, 2013)

Another with the same camera. Needs more work but I don't feel like looking for the raw file at the moment.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 1, 2013)

One of my first attempts at single shot HDR processing, shot with my old 50D and the 50mm f/1.8 ii.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 1, 2013)

Florida 2011.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

rpt said:


> So I had the good fortune to be around to see and capture this sight. Sometimes the heavens open up and you can see the light!


I somehow missed this image the first time through RPT, glad I did a retake, very nice capture indeed!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> The backyard last fall.... The sky looked like it was on fire!


Awesome backyard Don! Stunning!


----------



## rpt (Oct 2, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > So I had the good fortune to be around to see and capture this sight. Sometimes the heavens open up and you can see the light!
> ...


Thanks Krob78. The scene lasted may be a minute or so and then it was gone. This is Newport Coast in the LA area looking to the ocean.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 2, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



Thanks Ken & Rustom. The power station in the distance is Eggborough, one of three built on the Selby coalfields. Its inclusion gives the picture some depth. Without it the picture becomes more one dimensional. There is a large wind farm just off to the left. I'm sure there is a very good picture to be had of the modern and older power generators together, I just haven't found where it is yet !


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 4, 2013)

I know it's a thread for sunsets, but this is sunrise over Constance Creek in Ottawa, Ontario...... part of my morning commute....

Shot with a 60D and a Sigma 10-20 lens, ISO320, 1/125 at 20mm F5.6


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 4, 2013)

Lookout Mountain, facing east, away from the sunset. Sigma 24mm f/1.8 at f/10, ISO 800, 6D, hand-held, 1/60. A few tweaks in LR, cropped toward the bottom of the frame in 16:9 aspect because it suited the composition. The unaltered RAW looked very gray and dull (especially on the computer), moreso than it looked to my eyes. This is slightly richer in the sky than it looked to my eyes, but I like how you can see some deep red in a narrow band toward the horizon, besides the reds on the clouds closer to the camera. I like that this has so much color, yet I am 180 degrees away from the sunset. Probably would have been better at f/8 or f/9.

This Sigma lens doesn't really have vivid color or contrast, but I think it's a good overall compromise at its price point...and its a macro, with AF.


----------



## dw2013 (Oct 4, 2013)

6D + 24-105L - handheld.


----------



## petach (Oct 4, 2013)

dw2013 said:


> 6D + 24-105L - handheld.



that is a beauty. love that thin sliver of orange.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2013)

dw2013 said:


> 6D + 24-105L - handheld.



Lovely. Beautiful sky. 8)


----------



## thedman (Oct 4, 2013)

One from the Isle of Skye earlier this year.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 4, 2013)

View over where I live in the Vale of York, England


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 4, 2013)

petach said:


> dw2013 said:
> 
> 
> > 6D + 24-105L - handheld.
> ...


+1...gorgeous.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 4, 2013)

thedman said:


> One from the Isle of Skye earlier this year.



Very beautiful photo, thedman. Well done


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 4, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> View over where I live in the Vale of York, England



Love it, Sporgon. So peaceful and serene.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> thedman said:
> 
> 
> > One from the Isle of Skye earlier this year.
> ...



+1 Lovely.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> View over where I live in the Vale of York, England




I love the light in this picture. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 6, 2013)

Still trying to find the right spot for getting a good shot of both the modern wind farms and old coal power station together, without falling in the river. To date just cant find the spot.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 7, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> View over where I live in the Vale of York, England



Nice shot but could it have used a little less of the tree?


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 7, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > View over where I live in the Vale of York, England
> ...



Thanks Carl. The tree is actually hiding most of the blow out from the sun which was stillmpretty bright. I shot it hand held so couldn't B&B. If I had shot it properly then I would have probably gone for a wider vista and balanced the whole of the sky. I may still do that. As it is I think the tree stops you from falling out of the picture on the right.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 8, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



It's just that the tree takes up a bit more area of the composition than it should, but that's just my eye and brain talking. _Certainly you do have a point !_ Have a crack at some of my pics if you like. Most of mine are shot hand-held as well (who has time or forethought to run back, get the tripod, mount the camera...before the clouds change and the sun sets farther? Some of the best shots are offered by nature when you have no time or planning! I've missed most or all of them...).


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 8, 2013)

Handheld with the much reviled Sigma 24 f/1.8 and 6D...obviously there's not much landscape involved in this shot (like many of these I've posted, it's from my front yard). The sun had set 20 minutes or more, before the shot...getting into the tricky "blue hour". Yet I managed to do ISO 100 at f/10. I really need to only shoot this lens at f/8 or wider, and worry less about the corner sharpness. Even though the color and contrast via this lens can be a little muted, that's easily overcome in post. Shooting stars and milky way at wider aperture is requiring a bit more post work due to what looks like a combination of astigmatism and coma at extreme side borders and much of the corners. But all of that goes away past f/5 or so, though. Also the AFMA varies all over the place...and the AF motor is loud and "old tech"...but I still like the lens.

Anyone have any comments on how good LR 4 and 5 are at getting rid of CA? I like to just click the one "checkbox" and most of it magically disappears. But are the sliders below that meant more for longitudinal CA? If you adjust them say below 5, they seem to help the lateral CA a bit more (than the "checkbox" does). But going higher than that, they skew the color edges by a large amount (which seems like it would help more with longitudinal CA, or "bokeh fringing"). 

In CS5 the amount of control over lateral CA is even greater, but it can take more time if you really start fiddling with sliders. I don't have CS6...will probably wait for CS7.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Oct 8, 2013)

Sharing one of my most recent sunset shots, too. I applied 1 degree of tilt downwards to alter the plane of focus and another 3 degrees shift to straighten the terminal structures on the horizon. 

*Finale*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer ı Singh Ray 0.9 Reverse ND Grad Filter ı 24mm ı 25s ı f/16 ı ISO 100



Finale by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Vern (Oct 8, 2013)

How about a sunrise? Canon 24mm f3.5L II TS, f8, 4 portrait stitched pano, 3 expo HDR, 5D MKII - foreground de-ghosted to preserve water details.


----------



## ykn123 (Oct 8, 2013)

I took this last week shortly after sunset. Done at ISO 50, f22, 5s - 5DMIII + 24-70f2.8 II on a tripod with remote shutter control.
PP LR5.2: +5 dynamic slider, landscape sharpening, darkened the sky a bit


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 8, 2013)

Vern said:


> How about a sunrise? Canon 24mm f3.5L II TS, f8, 4 portrait stitched pano, 3 expo HDR, 5D MKII - foreground de-ghosted to preserve water details.



Nice work, however the high clouds are a tad overdone "HDR" effect in my opinion. Very nice composition though, no doubt about it!


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 9, 2013)

Another picture from the portico of the 'Church on the Hill', East Yorkshire, England


----------



## Olliecanon (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello CR! 

First post, a shot I've been planning and waiting for! Hope you enjoy.

Canon 5D ii 20mm (17-40) 5 vertical stitched images ISO 160 F14


----------



## rpt (Oct 10, 2013)

Olliecanon said:


> Hello CR!
> 
> First post, a shot I've been planning and waiting for! Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Canon 5D ii 20mm (17-40) 5 vertical stitched images ISO 160 F14


Welcome! Very nice picture. Where is this? Is that a lighthouse out in the sea?


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 10, 2013)

Olliecanon said:


> Hello CR!
> 
> First post, a shot I've been planning and waiting for! Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Canon 5D ii 20mm (17-40) 5 vertical stitched images ISO 160 F14



That is a GREAT! shot..... Welcome to the forum...


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 10, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Olliecanon said:
> 
> 
> > Hello CR!
> ...



+1...I like it too.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 10, 2013)

Olliecanon said:


> Hello CR!
> 
> First post, a shot I've been planning and waiting for! Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Canon 5D ii 20mm (17-40) 5 vertical stitched images ISO 160 F14



Lovely image but you have a bad join. Try PTgui.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Oct 15, 2013)

Well it is actually a sunset lit cityscape.....


----------



## HankMD (Oct 15, 2013)

willis said:


> Hello CR!
> 
> Here is my latest work, feedback would be nice!
> 
> Shot with 7D - 17mm - F/8 - ISO 400 - 1/20 sec



This is all very subjective, of course, but I like the contrast between the glorious sunset and that Leviathan of a rock.


----------



## HankMD (Oct 15, 2013)

Jules said:


> Maybe a bit boring without too many items in the shot, but it was just us, the Rio, and the jungle in the back, on that evening in the Tigre Delta coming back to Buenos Aires ... i like the colors as if the sky was on fire (no touching it, it is straight out of the camera) and the quietness feeling of the small waves on the water ...


The sky is painterly and the wave patterns are absolutely mesmerizing.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 17, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Sharing one of my most recent sunset shots, too. I applied 1 degree of tilt downwards to alter the plane of focus and another 3 degrees shift to straighten the terminal structures on the horizon.
> 
> *Finale*
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer ı Singh Ray 0.9 Reverse ND Grad Filter ı 24mm ı 25s ı f/16 ı ISO 100
> ...


I used to use the Singh-Ray warming polariser and reverse grad a lot (probably too much ). I've recently got a revers grad for my Lee system, but haven't had too many opportunities to use it yet. It's good to be reminded what results it can produce though.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 17, 2013)

Ullswater Sunset, round the corner from sharrow bay by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Sunset over Blencathra, while farmer works in field. Shot from Troutbeck by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Sunset over Blencathra from Troutbeck by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Sunset Silhouette over Blencathra by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Sunset over Blencathra by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 29, 2013)

MV beach by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Ullswater Sunset, round the corner from sharrow bay by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Tommy, you're frustrating me a bit with this post... 

When they are all this good, how am I supposed to pick a favorite? ???

Very, very nice, leaves me craving for more!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

jwilbern said:


> MV beach by jwilbern, on Flickr


Very cool J! Very moody feeling, I like it!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Vern said:


> How about a sunrise? Canon 24mm f3.5L II TS, f8, 4 portrait stitched pano, 3 expo HDR, 5D MKII - foreground de-ghosted to preserve water details.


Awesome Vern! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Olliecanon said:


> Hello CR!
> 
> First post, a shot I've been planning and waiting for! Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Canon 5D ii 20mm (17-40) 5 vertical stitched images ISO 160 F14


Love it!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Sharing one of my most recent sunset shots, too. I applied 1 degree of tilt downwards to alter the plane of focus and another 3 degrees shift to straighten the terminal structures on the horizon.
> 
> *Finale*
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer ı Singh Ray 0.9 Reverse ND Grad Filter ı 24mm ı 25s ı f/16 ı ISO 100
> ...


Awesome! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Red Rock Canyon
EOS 7D, 18-135mm


----------



## shutterwideshut (Oct 30, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> I used to use the Singh-Ray warming polariser and reverse grad a lot (probably too much ). I've recently got a revers grad for my Lee system, but haven't had too many opportunities to use it yet. It's good to be reminded what results it can produce though.



Yes, indeed. I feel bare when shooting landscapes without my filters. 



Krob78 said:


> Awesome! 8)



Thanks, Ken!


----------



## shutterwideshut (Oct 30, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Red Rock Canyon
> EOS 7D, 18-135mm



Very compelling, Ken! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Red Rock Canyon
> ...


Thank you Sir! Unfortunately, I had no filters with me on that trip either! Ended up there quite by accident but glad I got to go! Exposed for the sky and brought out the shadows and the exposure in the rock in post with LR...


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 31, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Ullswater Sunset, round the corner from sharrow bay by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of these are nice, but I wonder how much blacks clipping does it show as you edit them? Just curious. I usually try to recover more blacks than this, but overall these are successful images in my opinion, not that it counts for much!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 31, 2013)

An oldie, one of my favourite locations, done the 'wrong way' on a TS-E, the 24mk1, The body is an EOS 3 and the film would have been velvia, the new 50.

Portachur Point view to Arran.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys.

The sun was so strong the image naturally silhouettes. Leaving it there to me was the only way to edit the images. Recovering more would lead to a less dramatic image 

Technically maybe not perfect but artistic licence sometimes over rights the technical.


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 1, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The sun was so strong the image naturally silhouettes. Leaving it there to me was the only way to edit the images. Recovering more would lead to a less dramatic image
> 
> Technically maybe not perfect but artistic licence sometimes over rights the technical.



I didn't necessarily disagree, just wondered how much clipping did it show on the RGB curve. I assume you use Lightroom or PS?


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 5, 2013)

Freycinet Peninsula, Tasmania.
Staying at the Freycinet Lodge, I happened to be in the right spot at the right time 
5D3 with 100mm L Macro.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Freycinet Peninsula, Tasmania.
> Staying at the Freycinet Lodge, I happened to be in the right spot at the right time
> 5D3 with 100mm L Macro.



Beautiful!

What is the red spot toward the bottom left, in the water?


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Freycinet Peninsula, Tasmania.
> ...


Thanks Krob78. The red spot is flare from the lens. It could be deemed a distraction, and I could remove it, but I tend to do little to my images in PP other than a little tweaking with the contrast, saturation, NR and sharpening.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Bean said:
> ...



Yes, I thought as much. It's a lovely image. I'd remove it. It's almost like removing dust in this case, I don't think it brings anything to the image but as you mentioned, it's a bit distracting in this particular case... 

Just my thought anyway, no offense I hope...


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


I appreciate the feedback. You have got me thinking now. I might have a go at removing it. I was in a bit of a rush when dealing with the images (I've just got back from a weeks holiday at Tasmania). Soooo many images to take, soooo little time


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, sunset take 2. I've removed the red flare. Thanks for the suggestion Krob78


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Okay, sunset take 2. I've removed the red flare. Thanks for the suggestion Krob78



My pleasure Nick, I think you made a good choice! Takes it to another level! 

All the best,
Ken


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 5, 2013)

Agree, the flare detracted from the image.

Nice one Mr Bean.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 7, 2013)

Tonight's sunset~


----------



## Rowbear (Nov 7, 2013)

I took this one a while back. I rushed when I saw this gentlemen go by. I think it adds value to the image.

Camera Canon EOS 7D
ISO 100
Focal Length 70mm (112mm in 35mm)
Aperture f/8
Exposure Time 0.0166s (1/60)






Larger view here: http://www.robertgravel.ca/Nature/Varia/i-q6WSrd9/0/X2/20%20juillet%20%28Moore%20et%20rivière%29-4600-Modifier-X2.jpg


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Okay, sunset take 2. I've removed the red flare. Thanks for the suggestion Krob78



I prefer your second version... It's beautiful. Nicely done Mr Bean.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 7, 2013)

Rowbear said:


> I took this one a while back. I rushed when I saw this gentlemen go by. I think it adds value to the image.
> 
> Camera Canon EOS 7D
> ISO 100
> ...



I agree with you Rowbear! Very nicely done and the boat/boater definitely adds to it and gives it a story... I like it a lot! 

Good to see the lowly 7D's are still out there shining and excelling in areas that some say they aren't even made for... Very nice and welcome to the forum! 

Btw, you seem to have a couple dust specs toward the top right in the sky field...


----------



## Rowbear (Nov 7, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I agree with you Rowbear! Very nicely done and the boat/boater definitely adds to it and gives it a story... I like it a lot!
> 
> Good to see the lowly 7D's are still out there shining and excelling in areas that some say they aren't even made for... Very nice and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Btw, you seem to have a couple dust specs toward the top right in the sky field...



Thanks Ken. 

Eeeekk, I have to get it cleaned... again 

Here's another one.

Camera Canon EOS 7D
ISO 100
Focal Length 10mm (EF-s 10-22, 16mm in 35mm)
Aperture f/11
Exposure Time 0.2s (1/5)


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rowbear said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you Rowbear! Very nicely done and the boat/boater definitely adds to it and gives it a story... I like it a lot!
> ...



Thats outstanding Robert! What a beautiful image!


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 10, 2013)

I really like both of your water sunset shots! Keep them coming...

Shot both of these recently, one with 24-105, the other with 70-200 f/4 (non IS). Both were hand-held, had the IS switched on with the 24-105. I'll be exhibiting 16x20 prints of these this week at a museum arts festival, along with a lot of other images of my work.


----------



## BoneDoc (Nov 10, 2013)

Family pic on our recent trip to Gili Meno, in Indonesia


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 10, 2013)

BoneDoc said:


> Family pic on our recent trip to Gili Meno, in Indonesia



That's rather lovely and unusual. Well done !


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> BoneDoc said:
> 
> 
> > Family pic on our recent trip to Gili Meno, in Indonesia
> ...



I'd have to agree! That's quite beautiful and unusual!


----------



## juga (Nov 11, 2013)

I agree that it is a quite lovely scene but you and your family are much too small in the frame.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2013)

BoneDoc said:


> Family pic on our recent trip to Gili Meno, in Indonesia



Lovely colors, beautiful sky. Well done.


----------



## Pugshot (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's a recent fall sunset (HDR style) over a local lake.


----------



## rpt (Nov 15, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here's a recent fall sunset (HDR style) over a local lake.


Nice!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 15, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here's a recent fall sunset (HDR style) over a local lake.


Very beautifully done! Great job!


----------



## BoneDoc (Nov 17, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > BoneDoc said:
> ...



Thanks guys. I flashed it with a fluorescent colored gel, and white balanced it accordingly. It will give the sky a slight magenta tint. It's a tricked I picked up from Bryan Peterson (although he recommends using a filter for it).


----------



## DIABLO (Nov 19, 2013)

Clouds at sunset. What do you see?

A lady kissing a frog?
A panther taking a bite out of the sun?


----------



## rpt (Nov 19, 2013)

DIABLO said:


> Clouds at sunset. What do you see?
> 
> A lady kissing a frog?
> A panther taking a bite out of the sun?


I love the panther eating the sun! Great capture!


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here's a recent fall sunset (HDR style) over a local lake.



Beautiful. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 19, 2013)

A picture from my old 50D


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 19, 2013)

A couple more


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 20, 2013)

Sunset from my yard yesterday. 5D3, 70-200L2.8ii




C69A2646-dpp by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A2648-dpp by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A2647-dpp by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 21, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> A picture from my old 50D



The composition here is nice.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

BoneDoc said:


> Family pic on our recent trip to Gili Meno, in Indonesia


Very unique and beautiful.


----------



## radim (Nov 23, 2013)

A Picture from our recent round trip in the Soutwest. Sunset seen from Desert View Point, Grand Caynon


----------



## ERHP (Nov 23, 2013)

rpt said:


> DIABLO said:
> 
> 
> > Clouds at sunset. What do you see?
> ...



+1

Fire in the skies over San Diego. Single exposure 1" : f/22 : ISO 50 : 42mm : 5D MK III w/24-70 v1


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 26, 2013)

radim said:


> A Picture from our recent round trip in the Soutwest. Sunset seen from Desert View Point, Grand Caynon



The shadows are a bit too dark in my opinion, but if the print of this is illuminated with a bright light, it would look great. Beautiful picture!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Fire in the skies over San Diego. Single exposure 1" : f/22 : ISO 50 : 42mm : 5D MK III w/24-70 v1


Nicely done


----------



## Menace (Nov 26, 2013)

West Auckland Sunset


----------



## rpt (Nov 26, 2013)

There are a number of times I do not reply on threads. That is because silence is golden. This thread and many others fall in that space. The less I say, the more I learn. Not quite sure it is all that simple to explain the concept.


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> There are a number of times I do not reply on threads. That is because silence is golden. This thread and many others fall in that space. The less I say, the more I learn. Not quite sure it is all that simple to explain the concept.



That's good, because I'm here to school you!


----------



## Eli (Nov 27, 2013)

Sydney Opera House at dusk.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Fire in the skies over San Diego. Single exposure 1" : f/22 : ISO 50 : 42mm : 5D MK III w/24-70 v1



Beautiful sky. Nicely done ERHP.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you Rienzphotoz and Click! 

Yesterday we had one of the best sunsets of the year. Unfortunately Cabrillo National Monument closes at 1700 and the colors were still going as we were being kicked out of the park. This was taken just down the road at the Ft Rosecrans National Cemetery. 6" : f/8 : ISO 400 24mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 2, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Thank you Rienzphotoz and Click!
> 
> Yesterday we had one of the best sunsets of the year. Unfortunately Cabrillo National Monument closes at 1700 and the colors were still going as we were being kicked out of the park. This was taken just down the road at the Ft Rosecrans National Cemetery. 6" : f/8 : ISO 400 24mm


Amazing ... I was so caught up in the beauty of the skies, did not realize it was a cemetery ... very nice.


----------



## rpt (Dec 2, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Rienzphotoz and Click!
> ...


+1
Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2013)

rpt said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...



+1 Awesome.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 2, 2013)

Click said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



+2...wonderful capture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## juga (Dec 2, 2013)

Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 10, 2013)

I initially tried to combine both sky and foreground, but finally went with a silhouette which helped to accentuate the burning sky! It was completely surreal to witness.



Engulfed in Fire by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd like to add one fram a recent trip.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 11, 2013)

rpt said:


> DIABLO said:
> 
> 
> > Clouds at sunset. What do you see?
> ...



Looks like a Shark getting ready to swallow the sun to me, it even has the tail fin behind it!


----------



## ERHP (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks RienzPhoto, rpt, Click and Dylan777.

December seems to always be one of the best month's for sunsets in the San Diego area. This one was taken five minutes down the Silver Strand from where I work. The Arleigh Burke destroyer anchored finally making it possible to do a long exposure. 10" : f/14 : ISO 100 : 5D MK III : Canon 24-70 V1 @ 70mm


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 16, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Thanks RienzPhoto, rpt, Click and Dylan777.
> 
> December seems to always be one of the best month's for sunsets in the San Diego area. This one was taken five minutes down the Silver Strand from where I work. The Arleigh Burke destroyer anchored finally making it possible to do a long exposure. 10" : f/14 : ISO 100 : 5D MK III : Canon 24-70 V1 @ 70mm



Very nice! Not sure I agree with the color saturation, but it's quite a nice image.


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2013)

ERHP said:


> December seems to always be one of the best month's for sunsets in the San Diego area. This one was taken five minutes down the Silver Strand from where I work. The Arleigh Burke destroyer anchored finally making it possible to do a long exposure. 10" : f/14 : ISO 100 : 5D MK III : Canon 24-70 V1 @ 70mm



Very nice shot. Well done ERHP.


----------



## Menace (Dec 16, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks RienzPhoto, rpt, Click and Dylan777.
> ...



+1. Interesting look


----------



## ERHP (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks all! Here's a quick look at the Camera RAW adjustments made.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 17, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Thanks RienzPhoto, rpt, Click and Dylan777.
> 
> December seems to always be one of the best month's for sunsets in the San Diego area. This one was taken five minutes down the Silver Strand from where I work. The Arleigh Burke destroyer anchored finally making it possible to do a long exposure. 10" : f/14 : ISO 100 : 5D MK III : Canon 24-70 V1 @ 70mm


Superb colors


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks RienzPhoto, rpt, Click and Dylan777.
> ...



+1...What an absolutely gorgeous photo. I just love those colors. Magnificent!


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 18, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Thanks all! Here's a quick look at the Camera RAW adjustments made.



Ok so it's the vibrance slider that's at fault, I should have known by all the blue. Like I said though, not a bad image. How come you're in camera raw and not lightroom? I thought all the cool kids had to use lightroom??  No offense I'm just kidding around...


----------



## rpt (Dec 21, 2013)

I love the colours.


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's one from Melbourne Australia.....





and another.....


----------



## weko (Jan 2, 2014)

That's beautiful!



BoneDoc said:


> Family pic on our recent trip to Gili Meno, in Indonesia


----------



## BoneDoc (Jan 9, 2014)

weko said:


> That's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 12, 2014)

Okay, So it's a Sunrise instead of a Sunset... Hope that's okay!
Key West, FL - Sunrise Sailing Village!


----------



## skullyspice (Jan 16, 2014)

sunset in hollywood yesterday. cropped ooc jpg, 100mm L


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 18, 2014)

skullyspice said:


> sunset in hollywood yesterday. cropped ooc jpg, 100mm L



Kind of reminds me of The Eagles "Hotel California" album cover...Speaking of which, did you know about the 400 foot diameter "record" of the same album, spinning atop the LA Forum? I saw a pic on the web yesterday, shot from a low flying airliner...


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 18, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> skullyspice said:
> 
> 
> > sunset in hollywood yesterday. cropped ooc jpg, 100mm L
> ...


Great image! Agreed Carl, it reminded me of that album cover right away!


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> skullyspice said:
> 
> 
> > sunset in hollywood yesterday. cropped ooc jpg, 100mm L
> ...



+1 ...And the sun looks like a giant thermometer. Very nice image.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 19, 2014)

Picked up a well used, travel-worn Pentax K100 Super the other day, with a pair of zoom lenses, all for the price of a few dozen beer. Cleaned it, tweaked it, nabbed a nice sunset with it near home this evening.
I think I'll be able to get my money's worth out of THIS investment. ;D
2006 technology; 6MP CCD with sensor-shift shake-reduction and AA batteries.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2014)

This one is made from a moving car, through the front glass, with Sony a7+28-70 kit lens, at 28mm, f/4, ISO 3200, 1/160 sec.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is another image from the same day, same setup as the above image ... more than the nice sky, I thought it was cool that they have a place called "Batman" in Melbourne 8)


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 22, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> This one is made from a moving car, through the front glass, with Sony a7+28-70 kit lens, at 28mm, f/4, ISO 3200, 1/160 sec.



It's a pretty picture, and a good job capturing it through the windshield...especially if you were at the wheel! However, the halo along the edge of the building, and the fact that the sky is so dark relative to the backlit cityscape, is kind of artificial looking for my taste.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > This one is made from a moving car, through the front glass, with Sony a7+28-70 kit lens, at 28mm, f/4, ISO 3200, 1/160 sec.
> ...


Thanks. Luckily I was not behind the wheel, that's why I am still alive ;D my-bro-in-law was driving. The reason you see the halo and the dark sky relative to the cityscape is due to the car's windshield had a very dark portion at the top of the glass.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 23, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



It's a vertical halo running along the edge of the tall building.


----------



## shumi31 (Jan 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The backyard last fall.... The sky looked like it was on fire!



This is just unique one! What a color!


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 24, 2014)

From last night's sunset. NE of Melbourne. I just happened to spot the sun on the horizon, as I was leaving a friends place. Luckily, the camera was with me 
5D3 with 300mm f4


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 24, 2014)

Really doesn't qualify as a landscape, but what the hell...


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> Really doesn't qualify as a landscape, but what the hell...



Lovely. Nicely done gbchriste.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 24, 2014)

Click said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > Really doesn't qualify as a landscape, but what the hell...
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 25, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...


I see what you mean ... its user error (more like laziness) in PP  ... I spilled over on to the sky while brushing out the shadows in LR :-[


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 25, 2014)

Yellowstone National Park. Shot with a 5D3, a 24-105 f4L, and a polarizing filter.


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 25, 2014)

I went to try and capture an orange, full moonrise. Instead, I found this:




Swirling Sunset by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful colors created by the reflection of the sky. 8) Well done.


----------



## kkelis (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I went to try and capture an orange, full moonrise. Instead, I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifico ... I love the reflections of the sky in the water.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



It's ok, you're welcome to nitpick the heck out of my next photo submission!


----------



## wearle (Jan 27, 2014)

To all,

Here's an image I took near sunset on Emigrant Hill, east of Pendleton, Oregon. I noticed the Sundogs while taking the images, but did not see the Sun halo until after processing. Fog and low cloud had already enveloped much of the foothills. This is an HDR image combining four separate images. Hopefully, it doesn't look too unnatural. 

Thanks for looking,

Wade


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

wearle said:


> To all,
> 
> Here's an image I took near sunset on Emigrant Hill, east of Pendleton, Oregon. I noticed the Sundogs while taking the images, but did not see the Sun halo until after processing. Fog and low cloud had already enveloped much of the foothills. This is an HDR image combining four separate images. Hopefully, it doesn't look too unnatural.
> 
> ...



Nice job! I see the sun dogs but not a sun halo...

I've never seen double sundogs on a setting sun before...this is very interesting!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 27, 2014)

wearle said:


> To all,
> 
> Here's an image I took near sunset on Emigrant Hill, east of Pendleton, Oregon. I noticed the Sundogs while taking the images, but did not see the Sun halo until after processing. Fog and low cloud had already enveloped much of the foothills. This is an HDR image combining four separate images. Hopefully, it doesn't look too unnatural.
> 
> ...


Beautiful colors ... I did not know what a "Sundog" was, so I looked it up on wikipeda - now I remember, I had seen this in UK for the first time in 1999 (but the sky wasn't colorful like your image), I could look at the sun directly with my naked eyes but the blinding brightness was a bit further away, somewhat similar to this image http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sun_dog_at_Stonehenge.jpg ... I had no idea that it was called the Sundog ... cool.


----------



## rpt (Jan 27, 2014)

Lovely picture Wade


----------



## dbm (Jan 27, 2014)

here are a couple from south africa


----------



## Happy viking (Jan 27, 2014)

Western Norway

This pic was used on Canons Norwegian FB page 8)


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2014)

dbm said:


> here are a couple from south africa



Great shots dbm. I espacially like the second one.


----------



## wearle (Jan 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Nice job! I see the sun dogs but not a sun halo...
> 
> I've never seen double sundogs on a setting sun before...this is very interesting!


Thanks!

The Sun halo is almost hidden. You can see the inner darkening of the circle below the sun with only a hint of a "brighter" circle. It is definitely marginal.

Wade


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

Happy viking said:


> Western Norway
> 
> This pic was used on Canons Norwegian FB page 8)



I would have cropped off the bottom 25% and made it a wide aspect image...but it's a nice job nonetheless. Do you have any images of fjords?


----------



## dpc (Jan 28, 2014)

While on a walk around town


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> While on a walk around town




Beautiful sky. 8)


----------



## rpt (Jan 29, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Cape Fear river NC


Lovely!


----------



## jprusa (Jan 29, 2014)

rpt said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Cape Fear river NC
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## wearle (Feb 1, 2014)

Happy viking said:


> Western Norway



Very nice!

Wade


----------



## wearle (Feb 1, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Cape Fear river NC



Excellent capture and lovely colors.

Wade


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 2, 2014)

From Inle Lake in Myanmar


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Cape Fear river NC




Beautiful shot. Nicely done jprusa.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 2, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Cape Fear river NC



Cool! I really like the cloud stream(contrail?) that acts almost like an extension of the sunburst.


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 2, 2014)

Same evening, same location, approximately same view, about 30 minutes apart.





1.





2.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 2, 2014)

wearle said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Cape Fear river NC
> ...


Thanks Wade.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 2, 2014)

ERHP said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Cape Fear river NC
> ...


Thank you very much EHRP.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 2, 2014)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Cape Fear river NC
> ...



Thanks Click.


----------



## Skatol (Feb 2, 2014)

Lancaster County, PA.
7D, 92mm (70-200), F/8, 1/25, ISO-100


----------



## rpt (Feb 2, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Lancaster County, PA.
> 7D, 92mm (70-200), F/8, 1/25, ISO-100


Nice! And I thought that there were only factory outlets there


----------



## ERHP (Feb 2, 2014)

At the end of the day, Ocean Beach, CA.






1DX : 600 v2 w/ 1.4TC v3 : 1/400 : f/16 : ISO 640


----------



## Skatol (Feb 3, 2014)

rpt said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Lancaster County, PA.
> ...


Thanks rpt. Yeah, those as well but not nearly as interesting.


----------



## Rifgat (Feb 3, 2014)

Siberian sunset pictures. The last two were taken at -51C/59.8 F temperature


----------



## Rifgat (Feb 3, 2014)

Sunsets taken in Siberia this year


----------



## nweir013 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sunset Cliffs, CA. Just a 20 minute walk from my dorm room at PLNU! 
www.nathanielweir.com


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 3, 2014)

Rifgat said:


> Sunsets taken in Siberia this year



Stunningly beautiful photos. Nice work. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2014)

nweir013 said:


> Sunset Cliffs, CA. Just a 20 minute walk from my dorm room at PLNU!



Great shot nweir013 ...And welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2014)

jvr074 said:


> San Francisco Bay - 40D, EF-S 10-22



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2014)

Rifgat said:


> Sunsets taken in Siberia this year



Beautiful series. Nicely done Rifgat 


Welcome to CR


----------



## rpt (Feb 3, 2014)

Rifgat, newir013, lovely pictures!


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 6, 2014)

b a d w a t e r by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2014)

christianronnel said:


> b a d w a t e r by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr




Awesome. Beautiful sky.


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 8, 2014)

I went out with a different image in mind but the sunset I was expecting didn't materialize.


----------



## rpt (Feb 8, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> I went out with a different image in mind but the sunset I was expecting didn't materialize.


Nice! I love the wood.


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 8, 2014)

rpt said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > I went out with a different image in mind but the sunset I was expecting didn't materialize.
> ...


Thanks! We have a lot of these types of structures near the water - piers, fences, posts, etc - all constructed out of pressure treated pine. And I've recently begun to notice that when the sun hits them at a very shallow angle like this, they give off this very warm orange glow. This is actually the second shot I've take in the last couple of weeks where I've seen this effect. A few days ago I got this one:




sunset_pier

So now I'm on the look out for it.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 10, 2014)

Walking the dogs this evening. 5Dmkii + 24-105L @ 95mm f8, 1/320, ISO 320


----------



## hgraf (Feb 10, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Walking the dogs this evening. 5Dmkii + 24-105L @ 95mm f8, 1/320, ISO 320



Love this!


----------



## jprusa (Feb 10, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Walking the dogs this evening. 5Dmkii + 24-105L @ 95mm f8, 1/320, ISO 320



Beautiful photo.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 10, 2014)

If you're into sunsets and haven't moved to 4x4 filters yet, let this be an example as to why you need to. 1Ds mk2 with 17-40mm...


----------



## jprusa (Feb 11, 2014)

Cape Fear, NC


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Cape Fear, NC



Lovely. Beautiful picture. 8)


----------



## jprusa (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Click!


----------



## petach (Feb 18, 2014)

Auckland, New Zealand, taken from Devonport Ferry Terminal. 6D +70/300L




There IS a god of photography after all.....! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Ballina Beach, NSW




Ballina Dawn by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## jprusa (Feb 18, 2014)

Carolina Beach,NC


----------



## Engstrom (Feb 20, 2014)

Sunset seen from one of my favourite fishing spots. Picture was taken in the beginning of Octobre 2013 with an EOS Digital Rebel and the EF-S 10-22 lens; 22 mm, f/8, 1/30, ISO 100.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 21, 2014)

christianronnel said:


> b a d w a t e r by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr


I Like THAT!


----------



## willis (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello CR!

I thought share for you what I've gotten now almost after year from that picture. 
I've been training stuff now for..?? Whole winter time so here's something to you.

Shot with 7D - 17mm - F/8 - ISO 400 - 1/20 sec
But fully newly edited.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 25, 2014)

christianronnel said:


> b a d w a t e r by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr



The blacks are a bit over done for my taste, but it's quite a nice image!


----------



## ckwaller (Feb 26, 2014)

Taken off a pier near Galveston, Texas


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Sorry to drag an old post up, but I'm reading through this list trying to catch up! 

Hi Sporgon.
I reckon the place is about the middle of the river, frame the old between the two new, try to get the blades symmetrical! ;D Short of a boat and a tripod with long legs : I reckon you have a pretty good location, beautiful colours.


Cheers Graham.





Sporgon said:


> Still trying to find the right spot for getting a good shot of both the modern wind farms and old coal power station together, without falling in the river. To date just cant find the spot.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

willis said:


> Hello CR!
> 
> I thought share for you what I've gotten now almost after year from that picture.
> I've been training stuff now for..?? Whole winter time so here's something to you.
> ...



Nice saturation without letting the color "blow" out very much, good job!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Peter.
Really strong sun rays in the first picture, stunning. I have been chasing this effect over the last couple of days, did you use a filter or other trick to get them so bold or is that how they looked to the eye? 

Hi jprusa.
Cape fear, beautiful picture, Same question for you. 

Cheers Graham.



petach said:


> Auckland, New Zealand, taken from Devonport Ferry Terminal. 6D +70/300L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 3, 2014)

Both images taken in the Masai Mara.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 4, 2014)

petach said:


> Auckland, New Zealand, taken from Devonport Ferry Terminal. 6D +70/300L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great sun rays! 



Kerry B said:


> Both images taken in the Masai Mara.



Cool! Didn't realize there were animals in the first one until I looked at the larger image.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 4, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Peter.
> Really strong sun rays in the first picture, stunning. I have been chasing this effect over the last couple of days, did you use a filter or other trick to get them so bold or is that how they looked to the eye?
> 
> Hi jprusa.
> ...



I captured the crepuscular rays shinning through the cloud break without a filter. The only thing you need is the right cloud cover. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 4, 2014)

Not really a sunset landscape, but I'm not sure what else I'd call it.


----------



## Cory (Mar 4, 2014)

Sunrise?:


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful sky colors. Well done Cory.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi jprusa.
Thanks for the info, there had to be a technical term. Crepuscular rays, sounds rather grand.  The rays I have tried to capture were much less distinct, I will try to get them up here for critique.

Cheers Graham.



jprusa said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Peter.
> ...


----------



## Cory (Mar 5, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful sky colors. Well done Cory.


Thanks. I looked out the window at 6AM, screamed and grabbed my camera. Ran out in 10 degrees in bare feet. It came and went quickly.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 5, 2014)

Multicolored sunset over the northern Salton Sea Sunday evening. The water could best be described as 'textured and thick', the air distinctly ammonia scented and though I left only tracks, in some places those tracks were deep. And to think, I had the entire ten plus miles of 'beach' all to myself.






5D MK III 24-70mm [email protected] .8S : f/14 : ISO 100


----------



## jprusa (Mar 5, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Multicolored sunset over the northern Salton Sea Sunday evening. The water could best be described as 'textured and thick', the air distinctly ammonia scented and though I left only tracks, in some places those tracks were deep. And to think, I had the entire ten plus miles of 'beach' all to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the colors , well done.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Love the colors , well done.



+1 Lovely shot. Beautiful sky.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 6, 2014)

Couple of dog walking pictures taken yesterday evening when I walk the dogs in the fields behind my house. It was almost Spring-like !

5DII + 50 / 1.4 @ f5, ISO 160

( I've just realised how to stop the attached images from not fitting the page - after two years - duh ! )


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Mar 7, 2014)

A Huge Sunset by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## estevesdematos (Mar 7, 2014)

taken at Ha Long Bay


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 7, 2014)

There are some stunning sunset images taken by many. Isn't this world a gorgeous place.


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 7, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> ( I've just realised how to stop the attached images from not fitting the page - after two years - duh ! )


I haven't. How to you get them to fit the page?


----------



## MarcD (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi CR-friends!

Here one pic I'd like to share with you. It was taken a few weeks ago in Costa Rica at the pacific coast near Samara. Here are the specs:

Canon EOS 70D - EF17-40mm f/4L USM @ 17mm - 1/60 sec - f/16 - ISO 100


----------



## rpt (Mar 7, 2014)

MarcD said:


> Hi CR-friends!
> 
> Here one pic I'd like to share with you. It was taken a few weeks ago in Costa Rica at the pacific coast near Samara. Here are the specs:
> 
> Canon EOS 70D - EF17-40mm f/4L USM @ 17mm - 1/60 sec - f/16 - ISO 100


Nice! I would have cut some more of the sky off and got some more of the wet sand with the reflection of the sun. 

I went to your site. You have some nice pictures there.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 7, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > ( I've just realised how to stop the attached images from not fitting the page - after two years - duh ! )
> ...



Image size has to have a width of 740 pixels or less


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 7, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## davejdoe (Mar 7, 2014)

Shot last summer handheld while fishing near Ottawa with my EOS-M. Could be sharper but hey, it was handheld standing in a foot of water 

EOS-M - 22mm - F3.5 - EV 0 - ISO 100 - 1/50


----------



## Imagination_landB (Mar 7, 2014)

62nd parallel north, Québec.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> Shot last summer handheld while fishing near Ottawa with my EOS-M. Could be sharper but hey, it was handheld standing in a foot of water
> 
> EOS-M - 22mm - F3.5 - EV 0 - ISO 100 - 1/50



Beautiful sky. Lovely reflection. Well done.


----------



## MarcD (Mar 7, 2014)

rpt said:


> MarcD said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CR-friends!
> ...



Thanks a lot for your constructive feedback! And I'm also happy to hear that you liked the pics on my page. 8)


----------



## jmphoto (Mar 7, 2014)

As we are often reminded; best camera is the one you have with you, in this case iPhone 4. My aim was the marine layer, 2-3 miles out. Pismo Beach, CA, last month.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi jm.
How? How did you know to put the sun behind the tree? Why would I have walked round them to remove them from the picture, or at the very least moved to the side and and not been able to get more than a silhouette! I really like the effect and will add that trick to the list of things to try if the opportunity arises.

Cheers Graham.



jmphoto said:


> As we are often reminded; best camera is the one you have with you, in this case iPhone 4. My aim was the marine layer, 2-3 miles out. Pismo Beach, CA, last month.


----------



## willis (Mar 8, 2014)

Helloo!

Something new to add!
F/8.0 - 1/25th - ISO 100
Called: *Let the Mind Rest*


----------



## rpt (Mar 8, 2014)

willis said:


> Helloo!
> 
> Something new to add!
> F/8.0 - 1/25th - ISO 100
> Called: *Let the Mind Rest*


Nice! Though I would have chopped off the foreground entirely and brought the horizon on the 1/3rd at the bottom. Crop it and check.


----------



## Marauder (Mar 8, 2014)

Not modified--colours are as they appeared. Taken at Long Sault, St. Lawrence Seaway Park, which is known for spectacular sunsets. ;D


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2014)

Beautiful colors. I agree with you, it's spectacular. 8)


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Mar 8, 2014)

Here are my most recent ones!









www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2014)

Lovely shots Jordan. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Marauder (Mar 8, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful colors. I agree with you, it's spectacular. 8)



Thanks Click!


----------



## Marauder (Mar 8, 2014)

Great shots Jordan!


----------



## Longexposure (Mar 8, 2014)

Key West, Florida 
February 2014


----------



## chilakamarthi (Mar 9, 2014)

Last year I went to Holland, MI and I got beautiful sunset pics from Lake Michigan. These were shot with Canon XTi


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi chilakamarthi. 
I really like these two pictures, the second one is the better one in my opinion. Would you mind giving us some more info, exif, filters and PP adjustments if any please.
Some of us would like to learn from the experience of others.

Cheers Graham.



chilakamarthi said:


> Last year I went to Holland, MI and I got beautiful sunset pics from Lake Michigan. These were shot with Canon XTi


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 10, 2014)

Chinese fishing nets, Cochin, South India. (Canon T4i with Sigma 18-250 OS.)


----------



## rpt (Mar 10, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Chinese fishing nets, Cochin, South India. (Canon T4i with Sigma 18-250 OS.)


Brilliant!


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 10, 2014)

Bagan, Myanmar (Burma). (Canon T4i with Sigma 18-250 OS.)


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 10, 2014)

Santa Barbara, CA. This is the only time I have ever seen this type of radiating linear clouds. The afterglow was much nicer without the actual sun. (My very first digital P&S Lumix FX100.)


----------



## mitchel (Mar 10, 2014)

A quick pano tonight at Ventura Beach with my Fuji X-E1. (the best camera is the one you have with you)...


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Bagan, Myanmar (Burma). (Canon T4i with Sigma 18-250 OS.)



Lovely shot. I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2014)

mitchel said:


> A quick pano tonight at Ventura Beach with my Fuji X-E1. (the best camera is the one you have with you)...



Very nice pano mitchel. Welcome to CR.


----------



## BLUE CHiP Photo (Mar 10, 2014)

Maui Sunset February 2014... 8)


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 10, 2014)

Ocean Side Blues

Menemsha, MA


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 10, 2014)

Bluefish derby

Menemsha, MA


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2014)

BLUE CHiP Photo said:


> Maui Sunset February 2014... 8)



Very nice first post ...And welcome to CR


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Lots more great posts, love the linear clouds and Fishing nets but all are good.

A few of my sunset pics..

View from back of house.
1/200, f/3.5, ISO 100, Sigma 17-70 @ 34 mm, Exposure Bias 0 EV



IMG_3249 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

View from Recreation Ground along the road.
1/100, f/4.0, ISO 160, Sigma 17-70 @ 70 mm, Exposure Bias 0 EV



IMG_3254 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

MV Shieldhaul Cowes Week Fireworks taken from a boat. 
Land for Landscape is over there between the sea and the sky. 
1/400, f/4.5, ISO 100, EF-S 17-85 @ 33 mm, Before I Realised it was squify, Exposure Bias 0 EV



IMG_1923 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Sunset Yarmouth Harbour IoW.
1/125, f/5.6, ISO 100, Squify EF-S 17-85 @ 72 mm, Exposure Bias 0 EV
This one?



IMG_1713 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Sunset Yarmouth Harbour IoW.
1/500, f/11.0, ISO 100, Same EF-S 17-85 @ 72 mm, Exposure Bias 0 EV
Or this one?



IMG_1712 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Or Neither. ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 11, 2014)

Graham, I prefer the one with more exposure.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Thanks for the reply CarlTN.
Is there an oops moment there, I just looked on my iPad and the dark one is real dark, nearly black? Not at all how it looked on my monitor or camera LCD. Best I check the calibration before sending too many more, thought I had the calibration about right! Is this just an iPad thing, picture 1712 looked almost as light as picture 1713, 1713 looked almost blown! 

All look substantially darker than the original! 

Cheers Graham.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lots more great posts, love the linear clouds and Fishing nets but all are good.
> 
> A few of my sunset pics..
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 11, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Chinese fishing nets, Cochin, South India. (Canon T4i with Sigma 18-250 OS.)


Beautifully done ... I've been to Cochin a few times and tried the lovely fresh fish they catch and cook near those Chinese fishing nets ... a very beautiful place ... it is not easy to make those fishing nets look good, coz there are lots of distracting elements, but I see you've done an AWESOME job with your composition and timing. Great job. 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 11, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Bagan, Myanmar (Burma). (Canon T4i with Sigma 18-250 OS.)


Excellent timing.


----------



## Logan (Mar 11, 2014)

Port Mcneill BC


----------



## ERHP (Mar 12, 2014)

We usually only get this effect in December due to the sun's position. A long low cloud bank off the coast served as a great reflector to light up the San Diego skyline. 






5D MK III w 70-200 f/2.8 II @200 1.3S : f/20 : ISO 100


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice picture ERHP. Lovely light reflexion.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Thanks for the reply CarlTN.
> Is there an oops moment there, I just looked on my iPad and the dark one is real dark, nearly black? Not at all how it looked on my monitor or camera LCD. Best I check the calibration before sending too many more, thought I had the calibration about right! Is this just an iPad thing, picture 1712 looked almost as light as picture 1713, 1713 looked almost blown!
> 
> ...



No problem, and I have no idea, I don't own any apple products. You should consider editing on a desktop computer with a 24 inch monitor though, in my opinion. My monitor cost less than an iPad...


----------



## tomscott (Mar 13, 2014)

Just bought a second hand 24-70mm F2.8 Sept 2012 build so went out to test it very happy with it!




Silhouette Sunset, Ullswater, Park Foot, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Silhouette Sunset, Ullswater, Park Foot, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Just bought a second hand 24-70mm F2.8 Sept 2012 build so went out to test it very happy with it!
> 
> Silhouette Sunset, Ullswater, Park Foot, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Beautiful and peaceful image, I really like this picture.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

ERHP said:


> We usually only get this effect in December due to the sun's position. A long low cloud bank off the coast served as a great reflector to light up the San Diego skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nicely done ... its amazing how contrasting colors complement so well.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Carl.
I must check the images on my laptop, lots going on at the moment. The pictures were downloaded to my desktop, no editing is done, I still haven't taken the plunge, I cannot afford expensive software at present and have yet to take up an offer I had for some help with DPP. 
I have no idea what to change by how much, everything I do always seems to make things worse. Much as I'd love a 24" monitor I don't have the desk realestate to put it on, have to make do with my 17" monitor.

Cheers Graham.



CarlTN said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, I wasn't really trying to be critical, hope you didn't take it that way. I'm sure you will figure out what the problem is with the calibration on your laptop's screen, or whichever computer you use. In my experience, the amount of (and color temperature of) ambient light present in the space where you do the reviewing or editing, makes a difference. I wind up setting my Asus monitor fairly dark, because the ambient light in my computer room is dark...also on the warm side.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Carl.
> I must check the images on my laptop, lots going on at the moment. The pictures were downloaded to my desktop, no editing is done, I still haven't taken the plunge, I cannot afford expensive software at present and have yet to take up an offer I had for some help with DPP.
> I have no idea what to change by how much, everything I do always seems to make things worse. Much as I'd love a 24" monitor I don't have the desk realestate to put it on, have to make do with my 17" monitor.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomscott (Mar 14, 2014)

Few more from the same night




Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Logan (Mar 14, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Sorry to hear that, I wasn't really trying to be critical, hope you didn't take it that way. I'm sure you will figure out what the problem is with the calibration on your laptop's screen, or whichever computer you use. In my experience, the amount of (and color temperature of) ambient light present in the space where you do the reviewing or editing, makes a difference. I wind up setting my Asus monitor fairly dark, because the ambient light in my computer room is dark...also on the warm side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Carl.
I take what you said as constructive input, as someone who knows their pictures are of a much lower standard than most if not all here, it would take some very harsh comments to offend. I am here to learn, and to put it bluntly blowing sunshine etc will not help me (or others) improve.

I thank all who comment for taking the time to teach me to be a better photographer.

Cheers Graham.



CarlTN said:


> Sorry to hear that, I wasn't really trying to be critical, hope you didn't take it that way. I'm sure you will figure out what the problem is with the calibration on your laptop's screen, or whichever computer you use. In my experience, the amount of (and color temperature of) ambient light present in the space where you do the reviewing or editing, makes a difference. I wind up setting my Asus monitor fairly dark, because the ambient light in my computer room is dark...also on the warm side.


----------



## Eli (Mar 23, 2014)

http://elindaire.smugmug.com/


----------



## petach (Mar 23, 2014)

Doubtful Sound, Fjordland, NZ
6d 17/40L combo




Doubtful, on reflection by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in favor of whatever you can get consistent results with. I had to tweak my monitor, it may not be perfect but it's more than close enough for me. The factory calibrated mode is far too bright for my room, and a bit too warm to be neutral, in my opinion. I think most people who are hyper critical about calibration, have some unique lighting in their room to control its brightness and temperature, when editing. My room is usually just pretty dark with a single warm-colored light, much of the time. There is one window, the drapes are always closed...if the sun is shining into it brightly, I can't edit.



Logan said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear that, I wasn't really trying to be critical, hope you didn't take it that way. I'm sure you will figure out what the problem is with the calibration on your laptop's screen, or whichever computer you use. In my experience, the amount of (and color temperature of) ambient light present in the space where you do the reviewing or editing, makes a difference. I wind up setting my Asus monitor fairly dark, because the ambient light in my computer room is dark...also on the warm side.
> ...


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 24, 2014)

You're most welcome, and I don't think yours are a lower standard than most here, or even than the average. But the know it alls on here, don't think I know anything anyway, so keep that in mind!



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Carl.
> I take what you said as constructive input, as someone who knows their pictures are of a much lower standard than most if not all here, it would take some very harsh comments to offend. I am here to learn, and to put it bluntly blowing sunshine etc will not help me (or others) improve.
> 
> I thank all who comment for taking the time to teach me to be a better photographer.
> ...


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2014)

petach said:


> Doubtful Sound, Fjordland, NZ
> 6d 17/40L combo




Very nice shot. Lovely reflection.


----------



## Varg (Mar 24, 2014)

6D + 24-105 F4L




"Patagonian Sunset by Ezequiel Bengochea, on Flickr"


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2014)

Very dramatic sky. Nicely done.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 25, 2014)

Varg said:


> 6D + 24-105 F4L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to be harsh (not trying to be), but there's too much empty sky in the upper 2/3 of the image. Do you have any other versions that pan down slightly, and perhaps have slightly more exposure?


----------



## Varg (Mar 25, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Varg said:
> 
> 
> > 6D + 24-105 F4L (...)
> ...



It's OK, I appreciate your input. That was the lowest I could get. In PP I was troubled whith that empty sky and I considered cropping, but I didn't like the results so I left it as it's showed. I also underexposed it in PP... I always tend to underexpose in PP.


----------



## Varg (Mar 25, 2014)

Click said:


> Very dramatic sky. Nicely done.



Thanks!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 27, 2014)

Varg said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Varg said:
> ...



What is PP, and why do you like to underexpose?


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Carl.
My understanding PP post processing, Lightroom etc. can't answer for the OP regards underexposure, but at least they try PP, I have no idea what to do with the software I have! 

Cheers Graham.



CarlTN said:


> What is PP, and why do you like to underexpose?


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 27, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Carl.
> My understanding PP post processing, Lightroom etc. can't answer for the OP regards underexposure, but at least they try PP, I have no idea what to do with the software I have!
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Hi Graham...thank you, I thought "PP" was an acronym for a specific software...duhhh I was overthinking it!

Which software is giving you a problem?


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Carl.
I have DPP and UFRAW for raw manipulation and the Gimp for jpeg manipulation. 
I'm not really so much having problems with software as much as having a problem getting enthused to spend ages fiddling to see my pictures get worse, it seems whatever I do with sliders and curves etc the image always looks better when reset to default settings. This has he effect of not being encouragement enough to invest in non open source software, particularly shy of buying the wrong software as I don't know what I want to achieve! 
I'm sure it is more the fact I don't seem to have an artistic bone in my body.
Show me a drawing for a component and I can pretty much superimpose the tool on it mentally but ask me to draw a line I got to get a rule!

Cheers Graham.



CarlTN said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Carl.
> ...


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2014)

Varg said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Varg said:
> ...



crop it off and make it a panorama


----------



## Varg (Mar 28, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Varg said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



Cropped and a little less underexposed...


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 28, 2014)

Varg said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Varg said:
> ...



I like that better, but I keep wanting to go back in time and push down on your camera! The snowy part of the mountains, it's just too close to the bottom of the image. If you only took the one shot...I need to ask why? I would have taken at least 6 different shots with slightly different compositions (and probably more like 10)...while also deciding on exposure. I'm guessing I would be deciding between +2/3 and +1 2/3 EV compensation...in order to maximize the bits of info in the dark areas...especially since there really is no very bright part of the image. Rule # 1 in digital photography is, you maximize the RGB exposure (without clipping) by looking at each one's curve, either after you've taken test shots, or during live view or something. It's not always exactly right, depending on the camera, its light meter, and other factors...so it's best to just take the shots, and decide later which ones are best. Or else do a series of different exposures for possible HDR merger later.

You can always make an artistically intentional "dark exposure" from a normal or slightly over-exposed one, later in post editing...if that's what you were going for. But you can't bring up exposure of an underexposed image later, without it looking like a robot vomited digital bits all over it! Unless of course you have a D800, in which case you could just leave the lens cap on, and get a normal exposure...or at least that's what those fanbois say...


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Carl.
> I have DPP and UFRAW for raw manipulation and the Gimp for jpeg manipulation.
> I'm not really so much having problems with software as much as having a problem getting enthused to spend ages fiddling to see my pictures get worse, it seems whatever I do with sliders and curves etc the image always looks better when reset to default settings. This has he effect of not being encouragement enough to invest in non open source software, particularly shy of buying the wrong software as I don't know what I want to achieve!
> I'm sure it is more the fact I don't seem to have an artistic bone in my body.
> ...



Lightroom 5 is just very cheap now...you should try it. It's a rare occasion when default settings, or else "all sliders at zero", makes an image better, than after I've sunken my meddling brain into it!

Anyone who spends time thinking about photography, and then photographing...does have artistic bones. You can't deny what you are, just because you "can't draw". Plenty of visual artists "can't draw". Probably plenty of famous photographers and cinematographers, also "can't draw".

I used to draw, paint, and even airbrush...but I've spent a long time letting that part of my artistic expression go extinct.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 28, 2014)

Varg said:


> 6D + 24-105 F4L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is one of those landscapes where the photographer, standing in that place sees the subtle beauty of the scene, but it just doesn't transfer to a picture when recording it accurately. 

Try selectively increasing tonal response within the picture and you'll likely get the impact that you actually saw.


----------



## DWalla (Apr 3, 2014)

I just posted this in waterscapes.... but it looks like it likely belongs here.

Shot this a few years ago on my 40D.








Camera Canon EOS 40D
LensSigma 15mm
Focal Length15mm
Shutter Speed1013/25000 secs
Aperturef/22
ISO/Film100


----------



## willis (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello!

Here's something new, taken about week ago.
Bit longer exposure landscape shot.


----------



## Sporgon (May 2, 2014)

Strolling alongside the River Ouse in Northern England opposite the new wind farm which is sited in front of Drax Power Station, the largest one in Europe. 

5DII + 24-105L @ 105 mil f8, ISO 100.


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

Yes, These are my Sunrise and Sunset Pictures around the world.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

Yes, These are my Sunrise and Sunset Pictures around the world.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

Yes, These are my Sunrise and Sunset Pictures around the world.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

Yes, These are my Sunrise and Sunset Pictures around the world.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (May 2, 2014)

Very nice series Mr Surapon. Well done Sir!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (May 2, 2014)

heres a newish one ---


----------



## surapon (May 2, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series Mr Surapon. Well done Sir!




Thank you, Sir, Dear Click my friend.
You make my days.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 13, 2014)

24-105 one evening, @ 105


----------



## degies (Jun 13, 2014)

Mt Cook New Zealand - 5D3 16-36II





West Coast New Zealand - 5D3 70-200II




Nelson New Zealand 5D3 70-200II


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful series. I especially like the first and the second one. Well done degies.


----------



## apacheebest (Jul 7, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> heres a newish one ---



WOW, TFS !

Keep adding more Please  , Love this thread


----------



## Jeevz (Jul 17, 2014)

Slangkop Lighthouse Sunset by Sanjeev Deo on 500px


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jul 17, 2014)

the sky last night was freaking uber ridiculous!


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeevz said:


> Slangkop Lighthouse Sunset by Sanjeev Deo



I really like this picture. Well done Jeevz.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> the sky last night was freaking uber ridiculous!




Beautiful sky. 8) Nicely done Chuck.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's a genuine 'sunset landscape' - Burgh Island in Devon on the South West Coast of England. The hotel is famous for the frequent visits of Agatha Christie, and was used in two of her books. When the tide comes in it becomes a real island. 

6D + 24-70 f4 IS @ 55mm


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2014)

I love the composition and the light. Well done Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 26, 2014)

Click said:


> I love the composition and the light. Well done Sporgon.



Thanks Click ! I don't know who to credit for the sand castles, it definitely wasn't me !


----------



## Vern (Jul 26, 2014)

Sunset on the Blue Ridge. 5DMKIII, 24-70II, HDR


----------



## rsheath08 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sunset in the Texas Hill Country
6D w/ 24-105L


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jul 27, 2014)

Idylle by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2014)

Vern said:


> Sunset on the Blue Ridge. 5DMKIII, 24-70II, HDR



Beautiful light. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 28, 2014)

davidcl0nel said:


> Idylle by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


love it!


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> davidcl0nel said:
> 
> 
> > Idylle by davidcl0nel, on Flickr
> ...


 
So do I! It's like a painting.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jul 28, 2014)

candyman said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > love it!
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Aglet (Jul 29, 2014)

candyman said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > davidcl0nel said:
> ...


ditto!


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2014)

Jeevz said:


> Slangkop Lighthouse Sunset by Sanjeev Deo on 500px



Everytime I go to this thread, your photo catches my attention. I like it very much. Well done!


----------



## pulsiv (Jul 29, 2014)

bow fiddle rock, portknockie, scotland. 5dII + 24-70L + 3.0nd-filter.






Thuringian Forest


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2014)

pulsiv said:


> bow fiddle rock, portknockie, scotland. 5dII + 24-70L + 3.0nd-filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to CR! Wonderful photos. I like especially the first one


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

pulsiv said:


> bow fiddle rock, portknockie, scotland. 5dII + 24-70L + 3.0nd-filter.
> 
> Thuringian Forest



Great first post. Beautiful pictures.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Reiep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hit the road by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, Flickr, DeviantArt and my portfolio.


----------



## sanjosedave (Aug 30, 2014)

Today's sunset

60D
70-200mm
ISO 800
70mm
f5.0
1/160

LR5, Difine, Exposure 4 - Kodachrome 64 filter


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> Today's sunset




Beautiful sky.


----------



## jrista (Sep 1, 2014)

pulsiv said:


> bow fiddle rock, portknockie, scotland. 5dII + 24-70L + 3.0nd-filter.



WOW, awesome!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2014)

pulsiv said:


> bow fiddle rock, portknockie, scotland. 5dII + 24-70L + 3.0nd-filter.


Welcome to CR. Great post, and I particularly like the first shot!


----------



## jrista (Sep 1, 2014)

I meant to share these a while ago, but only got the change to try and process the rest recently. Even with HDR, I couldn't really work out the kinks in most of the images...not in a reasonable amount of time anyway. These are the three that came out decently well:
















Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

Beautiful series Jon. 8) I especially like the first one. Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2014)

jrista said:


> I meant to share these a while ago, but only got the change to try and process the rest recently. Even with HDR, I couldn't really work out the kinks in most of the images...not in a reasonable amount of time anyway. These are the three that came out decently well:


I like the first one best. The blown out highlights of the sun work, and somehow it seems to make the field look larger and gives a feeling of a vast expanse of sunflowers....


----------



## jrista (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks, Guys.



Don Haines said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I meant to share these a while ago, but only got the change to try and process the rest recently. Even with HDR, I couldn't really work out the kinks in most of the images...not in a reasonable amount of time anyway. These are the three that came out decently well:
> ...



Yeah, I like having the sun blown out a bit more in these shots. I think if I had the proper highlight exposure, it could have worked with a fully realized sun...but, my exposures weren't that good, and this just looks better.

I do have to say...that is one of the largest fields of sunflowers I've ever seen. Even standing there up on the road, I couldn't quite tell where it ended.  These were the squat little sunflowers, too...they never topped about five feet, and on average were more like three feet. Awesome little things.


----------



## spandau (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunset within the town were I live

Canon 7D, f8, 1/100 sec, ISO 100 35mm


----------



## jarrieta (Sep 1, 2014)

Vern said:


> Sunset on the Blue Ridge. 5DMKIII, 24-70II, HDR



Love this shot.


----------



## jarrieta (Sep 1, 2014)

jrista said:


>



This one I like the most.


----------



## Northpoint (Sep 8, 2014)

Sunset in Norhern Alberta -Dec 3 2008


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2014)

Northpoint said:


> Sunset in Norhern Alberta -Dec 3 2008



Beautiful sky. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2014)

Out canoe camping on the weekend and had a beautiful sunset....

These two images are panoramas, the first 8 shots, taken as the sun was setting, and the second is a 7 shot panorama taken about 10 minutes after the sun dropped below the horizon.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

Great shots Don. I really like the second one.


----------



## candyman (Sep 9, 2014)

Click said:


> Great shots Don. I really like the second one.




+1
Beautiful


----------



## jrista (Sep 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Out canoe camping on the weekend and had a beautiful sunset....
> 
> These two images are panoramas, the first 8 shots, taken as the sun was setting, and the second is a 7 shot panorama taken about 10 minutes after the sun dropped below the horizon.



Beautiful shots, Don!


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Sep 17, 2014)

jrista said:


> I meant to share these a while ago, but only got the change to try and process the rest recently. Even with HDR, I couldn't really work out the kinks in most of the images...not in a reasonable amount of time anyway. These are the three that came out decently well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are great. What lens were these shot with?


----------



## jrista (Sep 17, 2014)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> These are great. What lens were these shot with?



Thanks. Canon 5D III and 16-35mm f/2.8 L II.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 21, 2014)

Another sunset. These seem to happen on a daily basis, right? How strange... 

Sunset at Öresund.


----------



## pulsiv (Sep 22, 2014)

last thursday morning I met 2 other photographers near a local land mark... and I caught one of them trying to catch the beautiful sunrise.


----------

